# Epoxy or xylene sealer???



## cfehr44 (Aug 11, 2013)

I've been asked to "re-paint" a garage floor that's coming up in a few spots. The HO has no clue what product was used. It's some kind of sealer but there's no decorative flakes in it like you'd usually see in an epoxy. Bottom line is how can I tell if it's and epoxy or not? It seems more like a xylene sealer like tuf-top but I'd like to know for sure so I don't get the wrong product.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Tell him to call the previous applicator, see what he used

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## cfehr44 (Aug 11, 2013)

I should've mentioned the previous applicator is MIA. The HO is an 84 year old lady, very nice but not much help.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Pour some Xylene on the floor. If it softens the coating it's likely and alkyd or acrylic. If it takes some time to soften its epoxy.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

^ This ^


----------

